# Preseason Game 3: Sacramento Kings @ Los Angeles Lakers [10/15]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

yes! A game against not the warriors!

Ahh ****. We have to play the Queens. I guess its better than nothing.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dammit...i just want to watch some Laker basketball..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gonna be at the Lakers shootout Double Header on Sunday with the Bobcats, Clippers, and Jazz! Cant wait!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Game time. Anyone else watching tonight?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be watching.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why isn't Gasol playing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe lobs to Bynum who slams it home - love it. I am going to love seeing that all season long.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a sick pass from Kobe to Odom for the jam!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fish lobs to Bynum - God, I miss all the lobs to Bynum. Please stay healthy!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum and Kobe are looking damn good tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is going to be a monster this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ammo is such a loser.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Let the game get away from us in the 4th but overall it was a good game. Bynum was pretty dominant in the 1st half. Sasha played a decent game too. I think Odom tweaked an ankle and he left in the 3rd. Hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom better be okay.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

according to twitter, its a contusion to the lower right leg. Listed as day to day.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Isnt contusion a fancy word for bruise?


----------

